# Gnome 2.4 installieren ?

## Rapunzel

huhu!

wie kann ich gentoo dazu zwingen gnome 2.4 zu installieren mit allen dependencies? sobald ich

```
emerge /usr/portage/gnome-base/gnome/gnome-2.4.ebuild
```

eingebe, kommt folgenden meldung:

```
root@biersauf stephan # emerge /usr/portage/gnome-base/gnome/gnome-2.4.ebuild 

Calculating dependencies \

!!! all ebuilds that could satisfy ">=media-gfx/eog-2.4" have been masked.

!!!    (dependency required by "gnome-base/gnome-2.4" [ebuild])

!!! Error calculating dependencies. Please correct.

root@biersauf stephan # 
```

was muss ich wo einstellen? ich hab mal irgendwo was von "accept keyword x86" gelesen, weiss aber nicht ob das nötig ist und wo ich das eintragen muss.....

----------

## Macrobiotus

huhu!

Versuchs mal mit :

didl@dum didl $ ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge nautilus

bringt zwar nicht gnome aber wenigstens nautilus  :Wink: 

----------

## dertobi123

 *Macrobiotus wrote:*   

> didl@dum didl $ ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge nautilus

 Bis hierhin könnte man ja noch ein Auge zu drücken ...  :Confused: 

 *Macrobiotus wrote:*   

> bringt zwar nicht gnome aber wenigstens nautilus 

  :Shocked:  ... damit hast du dich gerade selber disqualifiziert. Was daran auch nur annähernd zum zwinkern sein soll, ich weiss es nicht.

@ Rapunzel

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -p gnome
```

wird dir zeigen, dass linc und irgendwas mit *bonobo* das Upgrade blocken. Diese beiden Pakete per 'emerge unmerge foo' deinstallieren und dann das Upgrade starten. Hilfreich ist es auch hier im Forum nach Gnome 2.4 zu suchen, du wirst fündig werden.

Gruß Tobias

----------

## Rapunzel

hmm ja, das problem ist nur dass ich sehr gerne gnome haben möchte. nautilus allein bringt mir nicht allzu viel. trotzdem danke  :Smile: 

----------

## Rapunzel

jo super danke funktioniert  :Smile: 

das ACCEPT KEAYWORDS x86 galt damals für testing buildings. immer noch?

----------

## dertobi123

Weder damals noch heute. Was du meinst ist ~x86.

Gruß Tobias

----------

## AkR0N

Und für das nächste mal, wenn mal wieder ein Gnome-Update ansteht  - in /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask reinschaun und eventuelle Gnome-Kompenenten demaskieren. 

(Musste man letze Woche noch machen, mittlerweile dürften sie dort nicht mehr drin stehn.)

----------

## Macrobiotus

@ dertobi123 

warum so böse?

nagut, den *bonobo* -Block hab ich nicht erwähnt, findet sich aber in einem englischsprachigen Thread.

Aber ansonsten kann man doch einfach *gnome* mit *nautilus* tauschen, wenn man den ganzen gnome samt X und noch viel mehr (bei mir jedenfalls) neu haben will. 

Als armer ISDN-Schlucker reichen mir aber nur die wichtigsten gnome-Bestandteile IMHO z.B. nautilus. 

Sollte aber auch nur ein Hinweis sein.

Falls ich jemandem weh getan habe, tut es mir natürlich  leid.

----------

## dertobi123

Ich bin nicht böse, nur nautilus != gnome. Negativ aufgestossen ist mir dann noch dieses "bringt zwar nicht gnome aber wenigstens nautilus", was für mich den Anschein eines ungesunden Halbwissen erweckt. Hättest du direkt gesagt ersetze 'nautilus' nach Belieben durch 'gnome' hätte die Sache anders ausgesehen  :Wink: 

Merke: Wenn du jemandem etwas rätst, dann weil du es besser weisst als er und dieses Wissen weitergeben möchtest. Das setzt aber auch eine möglichst hohe inhaltliche Korrektheit vorraus. Das dir ein Teil vom neuen Gnome reicht, ist deine Sache, aber auch an der eigentlichen Fragestellung vorbei.

Gruß Tobias

----------

## Macrobiotus

 *Quote:*   

> Merke: Wenn du jemandem etwas rätst, dann weil du es besser weisst als er und dieses Wissen weitergeben möchtest. Das setzt aber auch eine möglichst hohe inhaltliche Korrektheit vorraus. Das dir ein Teil vom neuen Gnome reicht, ist deine Sache, aber auch an der eigentlichen Fragestellung vorbei.  

 

OK, aber eigentlich wollte er ja nur die Syntax von *ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge didldum* wissen, oder?

----------

## dertobi123

 *Macrobiotus wrote:*   

> OK, aber eigentlich wollte er ja nur die Syntax von *ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge didldum* wissen, oder?

 Im Prinzip ja, nur er hat dein erstes Posting so aufgefasst, als wenn ein Update auf 2.4 nicht möglich wäre. Die Möglichkeit solcher Reaktionen musst du beachten, nur so haben deine Postings den gewünschten Nutzen.

Gruß Tobias

----------

## ralph

Noch ein Tip. Weil, wie ja schon festgestellt wurde linc jetzt fehlt, kann es passieren, dass einige Programme z.B. Evolution nicht mehr funktionieren.

Ein revdep-rebuild hilft da.

----------

## dertobi123

Hallo,

konnte ich hier nicht feststellen.

BTW: Was ist ein revdep-rebuild?

Gruß Tobias

----------

## ralph

Laut Eigenauskunft:

Broken reverse dependency rebuilder.

Bei mir war wir gesagt das Problem, dass evolution nicht mehr wollte. Wenn ich nun aber versucht habe, evolution einfach neu zu mergen, ging das nicht, weil evolution wohl auch wieder von Dingen abhänging war, die nicht mehr funktionierten.

revdep-rebuild ist dann sehr praktisch, weil das einfach alle Sachen sucht, denen zum Beispiel linc fehlt und diese in der richtigen Reihenfolge remerged.

----------

## dertobi123

Man lernt nie aus  :Smile: 

Mal schauen, vielleicht schreib ich nachher noch ein kurzes Gnome Upgrade HowTo, wenn 2.4 erstmal als stable gekennzeichnet ist, dann kommen solche Fragen wohl was häufiger  :Wink: 

Gruß Tobias

----------

## ralph

 *Quote:*   

> Mal schauen, vielleicht schreib ich nachher noch ein kurzes Gnome Upgrade HowTo, wenn 2.4 erstmal als stable gekennzeichnet ist, dann kommen solche Fragen wohl was häufiger 

 

Das wäre natürlich super. Wenn du das wirklich machen willst, dann schau dir auf jedenfall im desktop-forum vorher die Beiträge zu 2.4 an, da werden eigentlich alle Probleme schon besprochen. (Und da hab ich auch mein Wissen über revdep-rebuild her  :Wink:  )

----------

## ralph

 *Quote:*   

> Mal schauen, vielleicht schreib ich nachher noch ein kurzes Gnome Upgrade HowTo, wenn 2.4 erstmal als stable gekennzeichnet ist, dann kommen solche Fragen wohl was häufiger 

 

Das wäre natürlich super. Wenn du das wirklich machen willst, dann schau dir auf jedenfall im desktop-forum vorher die Beiträge zu 2.4 an, da werden eigentlich alle Probleme schon besprochen. (Und da hab ich auch mein Wissen über revdep-rebuild her  :Wink:  )

[Edit:] Ups, so dringend wollte ich meinen Postcount eigentlich nicht in die Höhe treiben  :Embarassed: 

----------

## dertobi123

So,

eine erste Version des "Gnome 2.4 HowTo & FAQ" ist fertig.

Ihr findets auf meiner Homepage [1], egal ob Rechtschreibfehler oder eine inhaltliche Korrektur oder Ergänzung, her damit!  :Wink: 

Gruß Tobias

[1] http://tobias.scherbaum.info/gentoo/gnome-guide/

----------

## hoschi

huch, mein thread ist ja wichtig \o/

ich habe noch was für deine faq:

gxine stürzt im vollbild nach ca.3 sekunden ab, abhilfe kann man sich dadurch schaffen das man "unten" auf den settings-button drückt und den compressor wert auf etwas anderes stellt(egal was!)

mir ist leider noch keine möglichkeit bekannt diese einstellung zu speichern, weder über xine noch in der config-file, startparameter ebenfalls nicht bekannt:(

>>>fehler reproduzierbar bei anderen anwendern!

standmässig hat man unten ein panel, auf welchem sich auch der desktop-button befindet:

diese panel fährt im "hide-modus" nicht ganz nach unten, das heisst ca. 5 pixel schauen hervor...bisher ist mir keine lösung bekannt!

>>>fehler reproduzierbar bei anderen anwendern!

jetzt mal ein paar allgemeine fragen:

wie bringen ich die icons in "ordnern" also in nautilus selbst, dazu sich am "raster" auszurichten>>gibt kein "keep aligned"

ich will sie natürlich nach meinen wünschen anordnen, ich verstehe einfach nicht warum es dazu keine funktion gibt (für den desktop ist ja auch nautlius zuständig)

ich habe außerdem festgestellt das man nach dem öffnen mehrer bilder in nautilus (nicht über nautilus) ein fehler ensteht:

The Image view encountered an error and can't continue. You can choose another view or go to a different location.

ich benütze gqview...

und noch ein sehr dummes prob:

wie bringe ich z.b. mozilla-firebird dazu immer mit der gleichen fenstergröße zu starten (genauer gesagt vollbildmodus)?

so, das wars

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## dertobi123

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> gxine stürzt im vollbild nach ca.3 sekunden ab, abhilfe kann man sich dadurch schaffen das man "unten" auf den settings-button drückt und den compressor wert auf etwas anderes stellt(egal was!)

 Kann ich hier auch reproduzieren, würde ich aber nicht als Gnome 2.4 Problem einstufen, also nicht ins HowTo.

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> standmässig hat man unten ein panel, auf welchem sich auch der desktop-button befindet:
> 
> diese panel fährt im "hide-modus" nicht ganz nach unten, das heisst ca. 5 pixel schauen hervor...bisher ist mir keine lösung bekannt!

 Mir auch nicht, ist aber AFAIK eher Feature als Bug, ist bei Gnome 2.2 auch so.

Gruß Tobias

----------

## hoschi

ok, bloss doof das die xine-crew net reagiert:(

zum hide panel, bei mir gings unter gnome2.2  :Confused: 

GIBT ES WIRKLICH KEIN "AM RASTER AUSRICHTEN" in Nautilus?

----------

## Kirschsaft

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> GIBT ES WIRKLICH KEIN "AM RASTER AUSRICHTEN" in Nautilus?

 

Also, bei mir werden die automatisch ein einem Raster ausgerichtet. Ausschalten kannst Du es, indem einen Ordner öffnest und dann auf "Ansicht ->  Objekte anordnen -> Manuell gehst. Dann kannst du deine Icons so verteilen wie du willst. 

Übrigens, wenn man nach dem Update nicht alle Programme (z.B. wg. Größe)  neu kompilieren will, kann man auch erstmal ein 

```

ln -s /usr/lib/libORBit-2.so /usr/lib/liblinc.so.1
```

 machen.

Hat bei mir mit Evolution , OOo und ein paar anderen Programmen problemlos funktioniert.   :Smile: 

EDIT: Jetzt, wo ichs mir nochmal durchlese, habe ich leicht das Gefühl dich falsch verstanden zu haben, hoschi.   :Confused: 

----------

## hoschi

ja, hast du leider:(

für mich besteht eben der größte vorteil eine grafischen oberfläche darin ordner und datein so abzulegen wie ich will, filme mehr rechts...das mehr links, eben wie auf dem desktop  :Very Happy: 

aber das ganze sollte halb ne ordnung haben, und die funktion des "aussrichten am raster" fehlt unverständlicher weiße in gnome total, nur auf dem desktop gehts>>>und um den kümmert sich ja eigentlich auch nautilus  :Question:   :Exclamation: 

frage mich also wer bei gnome so "faul" (bezahlt ja auch keiner) ist und das einfach weg lässt, wo es die funtkion ja schon hat und es wirklich sehr "elementar" ist  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

